# It Started A While Ago - Now its Official



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

China's Secret Ambition for the Yuan - Yahoo! Finance

Most of us who think "SHTF" is likely to be an economic collapse lead by the devaluation of
our US Dollar look for signs. To me the signs were always (oil for dollars) and (reserve
currency status) for the dollar to be safe. Meaning so long as most of the worlds oil producers
took dollars and the US dollar was the worlds reserve currency - we are safe. When one or
both of those change - we're doomed.

Well one of those is in the process of changing!


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Look for countries around the world to demand people turn in gold for cash. Once paper money becomes questionable countries will need all the gold they can get for international trade.

Some countries and even States are demanding their gold back but our government is denying them.


----------

